# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  δυο λόγια ακόμα από μένα...

## amelie74

Νιώθω την ανάγκη να σας πω μερικά πράγματα.
Όλο αυτό το «πανηγυράκι» που έστησα, αυτό το ιντερνετικό τσίρκο, κάποιους τους έκανε να διασκεδάσουν, κάποιους άλλους να θυμώσουν, κάποιους απλά να στεναχωρηθούν.
Παραδέχομαι πως εγώ έδωσα κάθε δικαίωμα , για να νιώσει και να πει ο οποιοσδήποτε το οτιδήποτε.
Δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασία να αναλύσω περεταίρω τα κίνητρα αυτής της ενέργειας μου, γιατί ο χώρος αυτός δεν υποκαθιστά σε καμία περίπτωση την ψυχοθεραπεία μου.
Αυτό που έχω να πω είναι ότι μετάνιωσα για τα γραφόμενα μου και ναι δεν είναι δικαιολογία ότι ήμουν κάπως ανεβασμένη.
Ουσιαστικά αυτή τη στιγμή απολογούμαι απέναντι σε μένα και απέναντι σε αυτούς τους λίγους που ξέρουν ποια πραγματικά είμαι, όσο δυσδιάκριτο ομολογουμένως κι αν είναι αυτό από τα τελευταία αυτά ποστ μου….

----------


## panosjohnson

Απολογήσε οταν είσαι πεσμένη, οποτε καλητερα μην το κανεις καθόλου.

----------


## glafkos

> Νιώθω την ανάγκη να σας πω μερικά πράγματα.
> Όλο αυτό το «πανηγυράκι» που έστησα, αυτό το ιντερνετικό τσίρκο, κάποιους τους έκανε να διασκεδάσουν, κάποιους άλλους να θυμώσουν, κάποιους απλά να στεναχωρηθούν.
> Παραδέχομαι πως εγώ έδωσα κάθε δικαίωμα , για να νιώσει και να πει ο οποιοσδήποτε το οτιδήποτε.
> Δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασία να αναλύσω περεταίρω τα κίνητρα αυτής της ενέργειας μου, γιατί ο χώρος αυτός δεν υποκαθιστά σε καμία περίπτωση την ψυχοθεραπεία μου.
> Αυτό που έχω να πω είναι ότι μετάνιωσα για τα γραφόμενα μου και ναι δεν είναι δικαιολογία ότι ήμουν κάπως ανεβασμένη.
> Ουσιαστικά αυτή τη στιγμή απολογούμαι απέναντι σε μένα και απέναντι σε αυτούς τους λίγους που ξέρουν ποια πραγματικά είμαι, όσο δυσδιάκριτο ομολογουμένως κι αν είναι αυτό από τα τελευταία αυτά ποστ μου….


καλημερα μαλλον μιλας για καποιο θεμα που εγραψες ?? δεν εχω καταλαβει θες να με βοηθησεις να καταλαβω?

----------


## amelie74

> Απολογήσε οταν είσαι πεσμένη, οποτε καλητερα μην το κανεις καθόλου.


αναρωτιεμαι αν εισαι αραγε τοσο "αυστηρος",επικριτικος και απολυτος με τον εαυτο σου οσο εισαι και με μενα.
αν οντως εισαι,φανταζομαι πως θα τον πολεμας συνεχεια με αποτελεσμα να νιωθεις μονιμως δυστυχισμενος.
αν παλι δεν κρινεις αυστηρα τις πραξεις τις δικες σου παρα μονο των αλλων εχω να σου υπενθυμισω το ρητο "ο αναμαρτητος πρωτος τον λιθον βαλετω"...

----------


## amelie74

> καλημερα μαλλον μιλας για καποιο θεμα που εγραψες ?? δεν εχω καταλαβει θες να με βοηθησεις να καταλαβω?


καλημερα γλαυκο.
αστο καλυτερα...
το να φερω στην επιφανεια καποια γραφομενα μου, για τα οποια μετανιωσα, δεν θα με βοηθησει καθολου.

----------


## glafkos

> καλημερα γλαυκο.
> αστο καλυτερα...
> το φερω στην επιφανεια καποια γραφομενα μου, για τα οποια μετανιωσα, δεν θα με βοηθησει καθολου.


ok μην φερεις τιποτα την επιφανεια κατι το οποιο σε χαλαει αλλα πες μας πως μπορουμε εμεις να σε βοηθησουμε αν μπορουμε

----------


## amelie74

οκ οταν παρουσιαστει καποιο νεο προβλημα θα το γραψω στο θρεντ που εχω ανοιξει με τιτλο "being bipolar".
ηδη εχω αναφερει καποια θεματακια μου εκει προχθες.
σε ευχαριστω παντως.

----------


## panosjohnson

Η καλητερη παρεα για ενα διπολικο ειναι ενας αλλος διπολικος, αλλα ο χειροτερος συμβουλος ενος διπολικου ειναι ενας αλλος διπολικος!

----------


## arktos

> Η καλητερη παρεα για ενα διπολικο ειναι ενας αλλος διπολικος, αλλα ο χειροτερος συμβουλος ενος διπολικου ειναι ενας αλλος διπολικος!


οχι πάντα.
διπολικός είσαι?

----------


## panosjohnson

> οχι πάντα.
> διπολικός είσαι?


ναι. συγουρα οχι παντα. μεχρι σημερα ειχα 4 φιλους διπολικους. εννοειται οτι εχουμε πλακωθει και με τους 4 και μου εχουν μηνει μονο οι 2. τα πραγματα αγριευουν οταν βρεθουν και οι δυο στη μανια ταυτοχρονα. το ιδανικο ειναι να ειναι ο ενας στη μανια και ο αλλος στην καταθλιψη.

----------


## arktos

σιγουρα υπάρχουν εντάσεις.
όταν λες φιλους?
κολλητοί?
φανταζομαι τους γνωρισες αφου εμαθες για τη διπολικη.
είμαστε συνηθως εκρηκτικοί.

ιδανικο είναι να βρισκομαστε σε νορμοθυμια.
ποτε δν καταφερα να επικοινωνήσω πραγματικά με καποιον, ενώ ήταν στην απεναντι φάση.

----------


## panosjohnson

οχι το περιεργο είναι οτι τους γνωρισα τυχαια σαν φοιτητης. οι δυο ειχαν διαγνωσθει πριν τους γνωρισω, οι αλλοι δυο διαγνωσθηκαν πριν κανα δυο χρονια και εγω διαγνωσθηκα πριν κανα δυο μηνες μετα απο παρακηνηση ενος εξ' αυτον, που ειδε τα συμπτωματα πανω μου και με εσπρωξε στο ψυχιατρο ενω εγω αρνιομουν πεισματικα. μιλαμε για φοβερο μαγνητη. και αναμεσα στο μανιακο και το καταθλιπτικο υπαρχει ισορροπια δυναμεων. ο ενας ανεβαζει τον αλλο και ο αλλος ριχνει τον ενα.

----------


## arktos

καλυτερα να συνεχίσουμε την κουβεντα σε δικο σου θέμα.
βάλε το παραπάνω ποστ σε νέο που θα ανοιξεις ή σε αυτα που εχεις ήδη ανοιξει.

( ειναι της αμελι κ ειμαστε οφ-τοπικ )

----------


## panosjohnson

> αναρωτιεμαι αν εισαι αραγε τοσο "αυστηρος",επικριτικος και απολυτος με τον εαυτο σου οσο εισαι και με μενα.
> αν οντως εισαι,φανταζομαι πως θα τον πολεμας συνεχεια με αποτελεσμα να νιωθεις μονιμως δυστυχισμενος.
> αν παλι δεν κρινεις αυστηρα τις πραξεις τις δικες σου παρα μονο των αλλων εχω να σου υπενθυμισω το ρητο "ο αναμαρτητος πρωτος τον λιθον βαλετω"...


το πρωτο είναι αλλα αν δεν τον πολεμησω δεν μπορψ να λειτουργησω

----------


## amelie74

η ψυχολογος μου στην τελευταια μας συνεδρια πριν κλεισουμε για διακοπες μου ειπε μια λεξη που σημαινει πολλα:
επιεικεια!
επιεικεια Πανο μου και απεναντι στον εαυτο μας και απεναντι στους αλλους  :Smile:

----------


## panosjohnson

δεν υπάρχει αυτη η λέξη στο λεξικό μου

----------


## amelie74

να προστεθει! :Smile: 
φιλικα παντα! :Smile:

----------

